# TIMEframe - Guitar/Live Strings Video Game Soundtrack.



## Kralc (Jul 7, 2015)

​

Around a year and a bit ago, I worked on a game for the Ludum Dare Game Jam (an event where teams/developers create a game in 48 to 72 hours). It had a great response, and we recently developed it into a full title that was just released on Steam.



So I got the unique chance to revisit music I’d written once before, using and developing motifs I had first used back in the original gamejam version of TIMEframe.

With an expanded world, we needed more cues for each of the locations and monuments you discover in the game. And with that larger world, we needed more dynamic music. With the help of Song Seed (a dynamic music plugin for Unity, created by the developer of the game) we could smoothly transition between soft, wandering ambiences and the location and event specific cues.

But the part I was most excited about was getting the help of Hannes Frischat, to add live strings to certain cues within the game. Couldn't really imagine the tracks without his work in there, if you need live strings, seriously, can't recommend him enough.


----------



## amordechai (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations. Beautiful tracks!


----------



## impressions (Jul 7, 2015)

ok beautiful ambient guitar. and the compositions also. what is your recording rig for that, and what acoustic guitar is that?
really well done.
did you explore this style before encountering the game? are there any masters for this genre?
(I might be doing something like that too)


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful cues! 

The only crit I have and this could just be me but I am feeling a little bit of heat in the lower mids on the strings, like there are a few resonant frequencies, perhaps a little cut there will make them less aggressive on the ears?

-DJ


----------



## Kralc (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks guys!



impressions said:


> ok beautiful ambient guitar. and the compositions also. what is your recording rig for that, and what acoustic guitar is that?
> really well done.
> did you explore this style before encountering the game? are there any masters for this genre?
> (I might be doing something like that too)


My recording rig is absolutely nothing to write home about, just a NT5 around the 12th fret and a NT1 at the body, with tons of sheets/duvets hanging to "treat" the room. Guitar is a Gibson Blues King, which I managed to score on the super-cheap a while back. Nice and small.

I've just always really liked drone-y, "stick your hand and leave it there" type chords and patterns, so that's where the main patterns came from.
And I think when I was doing the original game jam music, The Last of Us, with Gustavo Santaolalla's score had recently come out, so I got inspired by the lovely guitar writing (although he mainly used his ronroco).



Daniel James said:


> Beautiful cues!
> 
> The only crit I have and this could just be me but I am feeling a little bit of heat in the lower mids on the strings, like there are a few resonant frequencies, perhaps a little cut there will make them less aggressive on the ears?
> 
> -DJ



Thanks for the advice Daniel, I'll go try that out.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 7, 2015)

Really nice work, man. Very enjoyable stuff.


----------

